# mise au point



## ninagirl

Hola,

¿Podríais, por favor, ayudarme con la traducción de esta expresión?

_Observer n'est pas simplement regarder, et nécessite, comme toute méthode scientifique, *la mise au point d'un cadre de réference.*_

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pickypuck

¿La puesta a punto de un marco de referencia?

¡Olé!


----------



## CABEZOTA

La *elaboración* de un marco de referencia...


----------



## eneco

Hola,
No sé como traducir esta expresión en la frase: "Son auteur connaît très bien le dossier Palante puisqu'il se réfère à l'article publié au Mercure en guise de* mise au poin*t avec Séailles et Bouglé."
Para que lo entendais mejor, Palante realizó su tesis y la defendió ante Seailles y Bouglé, que se la rechazaron sin más. Palante luego escribe un artículo en el Mercure (una revista) criticando la decisión de sus jueces. De eso se trata la mise au point, pero no logro encontrar un término adecuado.
¿Podría ser: "su autor conoce muy bien el expediente Palante puesto que hace referencia al artículo publicado en el Mercure como un posicionamiento frente a Seailles y Bouglé"?
No estoy seguro de esta traducción.. alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## totor

A mi juicio, el sentido es el de *aclaración* o *explicación*, Eneco.

*Posicionamiento* también es bueno, pero tal vez convendría más una paráfrasis. Algo así como "una manera de tomar posición frente..."

Pero espera otros aportes.


----------



## eneco

gracias totor.
Por ahora pondré "una toma de posición"


----------



## Louie Louie

Hola,
no sé si esto te servirá, pero la traducción que te propongo es:

"su autor conoce muy bien el expediente Palante, puesto que hace referencia al artículo publicado en el Mercure a modo de punto y final con Seailles y Bouglé"

Un saludo


----------



## eneco

hola louie louie, 
creo que en este contexto no pega "punto y final", pues lo que se pretende es seguir con una polémica, no cerrarla. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Totor, en cuanto a la idea general., pero pondría en este contexto: *puntualización.*


----------



## Mike27

Hola!
podrian ayudarme con la traduccion de *mis au point* en la siguiente frase?
 “Situé par définition en place centrale dans le dispositif  des Travaux Personnels encadrés, conçus par leur promoteurs conformément à l’esprit des méthodes actives, le CDI,  incarné par le professeur documentaliste, ‘ne traduit- il pas l’influence de l’éducation nouvelle’ dans l’institution scolaire d’ Etat, ainsi que  le relève opporutnément Louis Raillon á l’occassion d’une *mis au point*?”


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

"Con ocasión de/Durante una aclaración" ?

Attendez d'autres commentaires s'il vous plaît.

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## Dentellière

Es necesario establecer un cuadro de referencia



?


----------



## Pohana

Mike27 said:


> l’institution scolaire d’ Etat, ainsi que  le relève opporutnément opportunément Louis Raillon á à l’occassion occasion d’une *mise au point*?”



Bonne nuit:

"... durante una aclaratoria"

 -----------------------------------------

"_*la mise au point d'un cadre de réference" -> *optimización de un marco de referencia_.

Normalmente en español se habla de puesta a punto (de algo) en asuntos de tecnología de diversa índole, en la parte metodológica se utiliza más bien optimizar (por ejemplo). 

À +
Pohana


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(Consulte los hilos previos antes de abrir un hilo)
​
Mise au point des matrices et réseaux couvrant la totalité de l’Ile de France.

El contexto es construcción de carreteras.

No me gusta la propuesta del diccionario, y no sé si utilizar: formalización, establecimiento?

Que sugieren?

GRACIAS


----------



## Alysa

Puesta a punto

Saludos


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Me parece. Gracias Alysa.


----------



## Dentellière

Hola , buenas noches,

yo no usaría "Puesta a punto " en el caso de la construcción de una carretera.

Lo usaría para la puesta a punto de un mecanismo, o de un motor.

Usaría, _ejecución_ o  _realización_  por ejemplo

: )


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Dirias ejecucion de matrices y redes? Me parecia correcto puesta a punto de matrices y redes. Ahora estoy dudando... ¿qué dicen los demás?


----------



## Arivle

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!

Se me ha planteado una gran duda al traducir esta expresión en el siguiente contexto:

_Importance de la *mise au point* de spécifications concernant les tulles pour moustiquaires_

Se trata de un texto normativo para la regularización de mosquiteras en África por la OMS.

Mi problema es que no sé si traducirlo literalmente: "Importancia de la puesta a punto de especificaciones a cerca del tul para mosquiteras"

Gracias


----------



## esteban

Acá creo que convendría "creación" o "elaboración".


Saludos
esteban


----------



## Sofitamor

Aquí, teniendo en cuenta el contexto (siempre muy importante en traducción), es necesario poner "establecer" o mejor aún, "aclarar", "concretar", "precisar".

Quedaría así:
"Importancia de *establecer con precisión las* especificaciones *técnicas* del tul para mosquiteras".

Quita el "acerca".

Es un material y hay que precisar medidas, calidades, etc.

Sin palabras imprecisas.
Espero que esto ayude a alguien en un futuro.
Sofitamor


----------



## kela colación

A veces "mettre au point" tiene el sentido de "perfeccionar"...


----------



## friasc

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
hola, ¿cómo traducirían el título del tema "juste une mise au point" de jackie quartz? me parece que la letra juega con la polisemia de 'mise au point', que al parecer tiene el doble significado de ajuste del enfoque de una imagen fotográfica y de aclaración o recapitulación; o me equivoco?


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Tal vez ¿"mirandolo bien"?


----------

